
Why Swearing Makes You Stronger - anthotny
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/why-swearing-makes-you-stronger
======
Fjolsvith
My wife cares for an Alzheimer's patient who can't speak very well but can
swear like a sailor when she's mad.

